# How long does it take to write a 2000 word essay?!?!



## Brasilia

How long does it take!!!

I've done longer, and I'm not doing it at the last minute  but my issue is this:


Some people I know spend weeks doing research/writing/editing their work
Some people I know spend a day or two doing research/writing/editing their work

*What is the norm?* I need to have an idea because I think I take too long, it will help me utilise my time more efficiently and hopefully achieve to the best of my ability if you let me know. Thank you.


----------



## jayjaythejetplane

Burying my head for a couple of days was the norm for me.


----------



## yadx

well on average it would probably take me like 3-4 days but thats because i usually start last minute and tend to rush things
if you take your time i would say.....perhaps a week


----------



## Brasilia

So far so good - ^^ We're all the same...oh and I have about 4 days to finish it.


----------



## Banzai

A few days if I want to do a half decent attempt. About a week+ if it's an assessed piece. It depends how much reading you've done for it already though. If you already have notes for it and do a really basic essay structure, do a lot of copying and pasting quotes (and remembering to cite ), a day.


----------



## x7Stopeandstare

I think around a week? 

Usually, I end up procrastinating or I end up stuck in the introduction paragraph, so yeah it takes me a lot of time.


----------



## Brasilia

^^ I've done some significant reading, but I also read as I go along, and constantly edit, and occasionally change my structure! But that's just the order I work in. Maybe next time I'll take your advice and do a bit everyday - the thing with me is that I like doing things on one go when my brain is active, that's why coursework and I don't get a long 

Same! the only reason why I stopped working and am on SAS right now is because I got stuck with one sentence, that put me off, I should have just done something else.


----------



## vanishingpt

I could spend weeks researching, writing notes, creating outlines and drafts... to write the actual paper... I'd like to take a day and do it in one sitting. I feel like it creates more flow and gets the thoughts rolling much more easily rather than taking breaks in between paragraphs.

It also depends on the type of essay. I could easily do a free-written essay and just let the thoughts come out but if it's a refined proper academic paper... I could honestly spend forever LOL. I always want to make each essay I write better than the last.


----------



## Brasilia

^ I tried that once, but I ended up spending so much time planning I didn't give myself enough time to write the darn thing! I had to write 4000 words in 2 days, but I did it with only 4 hours of sleep. But like you I always plan plan plan. I need to feel assured I know what I'm talking about. 

Same here! I like getting it over and done with in one go, otherwise I forget what I'm talking about haha. 
Unfortunately none of my essays are free written, there all about gathering research/evidence and presenting a debate. This means a lot more refining and correcting my work which takes ages...


----------



## lockS

I have three days to finish (start) mine. -.- But I always start last minute...and fail. So let's hope I can do something these days.


----------



## Andrea91

First you need to do the "outlining" or brainstorm of the subtopics you want to work with throughout the essay. Then you need to look for information that supports your ideas: examples, numbers, quotes, etc. If this is an expository essay it's rather easier, because you only need to inform the reader and not have a stand point about the issue, but if it is an argumentative essay you need to think about the the counter-arguments and the arguments that support your thesis. So, this might take a day, the draft another day and the final version, another one. Basically you need three days to do it. I've done like this and it really suits me -xD-


----------



## Andrea91

You can still do it in a day, if you're in hurry. Spending the whole day working on an essay is not such a bad idea... Just make some stops whenever you feel frustrated. Do some brainstorming whenever you can't come up with the right way to start a paragraph. That's really helpful.


----------



## Brasilia

^^ Don't worry I like giving myself 3 days too, one for the preparation/reading/organising. one for the "getting my ideas down and massively exceeding the word limit", and the final day is usually for rewording/polishing. We just need to get it done and not panic (like I always end up doing...)!

^ Excellent advise :yes, I feel good that I've done some of your steps already, although I'm still reading at the same time which is not so good. It's an argumentative essay like you say, which I think takes A LOT more thought. It's so difficult assessing every point made and finding suitable counter-arguments, then I have to be careful about over-referencing/footnoting! :wife


----------



## cafune

I'd say around a week, so that you're able to "let it sit" for a few days in between drafts. My English teachers always told me it was beneficial to look at it through a "new" pair of eyes. Personally, I wrote papers like that overnight. I'd experience tremendous anxiety, though (but not enough to force me to start earlier).


----------



## Brasilia

^ I agree, that's one thing I don't do enough. I've been told that sometimes my work doesn't make sense - probably because I do it all at once and don't review it enough. 

Your last sentence is me EXACTLY. 
In fact, my only recorded panic attack was not caused by social anxiety, but because I had to do an all-nighter and I thought I was going to fail my course. It was so sudden, but then I managed to pull it together!


----------



## TobeyJuarez

im the type of person were i have a certain process for writing esssay that i can knock a 3 page essay out in a couple of hours but the norm is probably about 9-10hrs of work


----------



## Brasilia

^ I wish I had that.


----------



## Brasilia

2 days to go :afr


----------



## forex

with adderall a couple of hours , i think.


----------



## Brasilia

^ I've heard of that


----------



## Marleywhite

It depends on the topic but generally 6-9 hours with a break


----------



## Brasilia

^ I wish I could be like you too, I think I just lose interest very easily and get distracted, I'll end up reading a sentence over and over, like right now I was about to type something up but ended up logging into SAS! I should get back to that jajaja


----------



## Perfectionist

I'd probably do the whole thing - from researching to writing to editing - in two days, to be honest. I tend to reserach as I write, which I know is not good. But I do it anyways.

My last paper was about 3000 words and I did the entire thing in 48 hours, including making a crapload of figures. That was after about two weeks of some hardcore epic procrastianting.


----------



## Brasilia

^ That's what I want to hear! I do my reading as I go along to, but I don't think that's entirely a bad idea, since I tried doing all my research in one go for an essay I did a long time ago and I found that it was really time consuming.
I still have about 4 articles to read before I hand in my work on Wednesday, I just can't be bothered right now though...

I did 4000 in 2 days - beat that


----------



## bioalp43

forex said:


> with adderall a couple of hours , i think.


For sure. But even without it, it shouldn't take more than a day, and with research, a day and a half.


----------



## Zeppelin

I have to write like a 3 page essay(single spaced) in 48 hours... i hate finals.


----------



## FeelNothing

2 days If I'm shooting for a C!


----------



## missalice0306

I once had to write two papers in one night-together they were around 3,500 words. I couldn't believe it was possible for someone to complete two research papers in one night  and as soon as I got home from my classes, I slept for a good twelve hours 

But to answer your question: it usually takes me an afternoon and all night. So, we're talking roughly 15 hours.


----------



## Brasilia

^ (all above)

It's just so silly, I bet more people do essays a the last minute or a few days before than like a whole month before - who has the time to do something like that? Only Mr. good-two-shoes that's who. And yes, the best bit about doing an all-nighter, is the ridiculously long sleep you have afterwards................

Just over 1 more day to go :eek


----------



## Zeppelin

Brasilia said:


> ^ (all above)
> 
> It's just so silly, I bet more people do essays a the last minute or a few days before than like a whole month before - who has the time to do something like that? Only Mr. good-two-shoes that's who. And yes, the best bit about doing an all-nighter, is the ridiculously long sleep you have afterwards................
> 
> Just over 1 more day to go :eek


Lol, I'm doing that tonight. I was given a a couple page essay to do last Thursday and I'm just now starting it an hour ago. Its 9:30pm my time, and its do tomorrow. Should be done by 1:00 am though, hopefully.


----------



## Brasilia

Zeppelin said:


> Lol, I'm doing that tonight. I was given a a couple page essay to do last Thursday and I'm just now starting it an hour ago. Its 9:30pm my time, and its do tomorrow. Should be done by 1:00 am though, hopefully.


It's about half 8 in the morning and I'm ready to finish my work - just got to reword the whole thing & perfect my references, and maybe add a few more sources, then read it over. Almost Done!!!!!! But not quite.

I'm guessing it's not too far from 1 am over there - you almost done?
Don't worry I wont bug you with too many questions I'll let you get your essay done. haha


----------



## Zeppelin

Brasilia said:


> It's about half 8 in the morning and I'm ready to finish my work - just got to reword the whole thing & perfect my references, and maybe add a few more sources, then read it over. Almost Done!!!!!! But not quite.
> 
> I'm guessing it's not too far from 1 am over there - you almost done?
> Don't worry I wont bug you with too many questions I'll let you get your essay done. haha


Ya. It's 12:50 am Pacific time. I finished it like 45 minutes ago.:clap


----------



## Brasilia

Zeppelin said:


> Ya. It's 12:50 am Pacific time. I finished it like 45 minutes ago.:clap


Oh god you must feel euphoric - it's just the best when you click save, print and forget about it. While you fall back to sleep, my day of re-reading, typing, editing, thinking, panicking, typing, re-reading had just begun & British Gas is coming over to fix the boiler which is just perfect.

Screw it - I'm going to rush the whole thing!!!


----------



## IMGNB

forex said:


> with adderall a couple of hours , i think.


Pretty much this. With it, I've been known to write sizable essays in the span of an hour. Without it, I could take anywhere from a few hours to a few weeks if I'm having an exceptionally hard time concentrating.


----------



## Brasilia

IMGNB said:


> Pretty much this. With it, I've been known to write sizable essays in the span of an hour. Without it, I could take anywhere from a few hours to a few weeks if I'm having an exceptionally hard time concentrating.


Where do you get it? Is it safe?


----------



## IMGNB

Brasilia said:


> Where do you get it? Is it safe?


Well, I had it prescribed to me for focus. Other than that, I have no clue, sorry.

As for how safe it is, I've heard that it can be addictive (I use it pretty infrequently so I doubt I'm addicted, but I've known people who were), and that you shouldn't mix it with caffeine or else it can screw up your heart. Other than that, it seems safe enough. The only real adverse effect I've suffered from it is loss of appetite, but again, I use it infrequently so that doesn't really impact me that much.


----------



## Brasilia

^ cheers! I may consider it.


----------



## Brasilia

I'm practically finished now :yay

All I have to do is rephrase a few sentences and get rid of about 600 words!!! :eek It's so difficult, I put so much work into it, I wont even be able to use all my research/sources because there isn't any space :cry

Why just WHY???????


----------



## Brasilia

My essay is complete.


----------



## whattothink

Pfft... they won't let you go over?

I recently finished a 2000-word essay. I saved it for the night before it was due. Needless to say that I handed it in 2 days late. Ideally, I'd give myself a week to complete it, but a couple of days is possible.


----------



## Brasilia

I think there's a 10% rule, you can go 10% over or something, but this lecturer didn't specify so I don't want to risk it!

& LOL at your last-minute essay, + in one night - now that's an achievement :yes


----------



## ScienceGuy

If it's a technical engineering or science document, could be many days to weeks of hard work... if it's something for a class I don't care about, a couple hours. Have to prioritize your time.


----------



## whattothink

a 2000-word essay in a couple of hours? really?


----------



## .95596

I have gotten used to the rote pattern of writing lab reports and research papers, so I usually spend up to 6-8 hours non-stop writing 15-20 page reports depending on the lab/class and on the content required by the rubric. 

To me a 2,000 word paper would pry take 2-3 hours tops to write, or maybe a little bit longer depending on the breadth of research required. Though I do the bulk of my research before writing the paper and then while writing I use extra evidence to supplement my findings.


----------



## Tacos

I've never written a 2000 word essay yet, but for me it would probably take like weeks for me to complete.


----------



## AllToAll

When I get the assignment I make an outline, write down the thesis statement and what each paragraph will be about, plus the examples I'll use, so when it comes down to writing the essay it only takes me about six to eight hours if I don't stop writing. I usually divide the work in two days simply because I cannot sit in front of a computer working for that amount of time.


----------

